# Leaving "the Commonwealth" To Become A Cheesehead



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought I would check in with some personal/professional news.









I have accepted a position with the Experimental Aircraft Association in Oshkosh, WI. So we will be getting the Norfolk, VA house on the market after the holidays and I will be headed north min-January. I will wistfully bid "America's First Region" adieu and return to the "warm" (







) arms of mother-Midwest.

Very excited about the camping activities available in Packer-land though it will certainly be a shorter season than down here. Marissa is already planning on having the trailer at Airventure 2008 and living in it at the convention for a week!!! Perhaps we will rent out our house . . . Any fellow aviators here on the board?

How about it, Outbacker Cheeseheads? What's the scoop? I want to maximize my use of vacation and trailer next year but with 2 little ones will want to stay mostly in-state.

Barry


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

flynmoose said:


> Thought I would check in with some personal/professional news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow for a aviator that has to be a semi dream job dont know what it is but to be close to the cradle and present center of the aviation universe
is great! My dad and brother and I went to Oshkosh in 2006 what an experience we knew it would be big but OH MY GOSH what an adventure
took Dads bounder from colorado stayed a week and came home. We knew we needed to do it at least once since we are all pilots.
have fun I know the house or outback will rent for sure during airventure.
take care
Mark


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Lots of great private and state campgrounds near Oshkosh. I am just across the lake from you. It has been unusually cold and snowy here so bundle up. Was -8 last night. That is without the windchill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure you'll get a good list of places to go from the WI Outbackers members.

I think this will be a great time for you and the family to get out there and find a bunch of great new spots.

Congrats on the new job!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A job with the EAA!...

Will you adopt me?









Really! I don't eat a lot.

Congratulations Barry! What a great adventure you have in store!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on the move and Good Luck!!
Please dont put one of those cheese things on your head....please.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry?...

I wasn't joking!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Barry?...
> 
> I wasn't joking!
> 
> ...


If there is room for one..there must be room for two.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Make that three. I didn't even think of a job there!!!


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

So many great places to camp and you are so close to Door County - our best friends live in Oshkosh on Lake Buttemore (sp) and we live in La Crosse - another great place for camping. Good luck in the new position - and welcome to Wisconsin.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm...
I don't think Barry is too keen on this whole adoption thing.









Maybe another strategy is called for...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm...
> I don't think Barry is too keen on this whole adoption thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Beer bribes?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I was thinking a Beer bribe might be in order... But I suppose a brib could work too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I was thinking a Beer bribe might be in order... But I suppose a brib could work too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you talk'n about?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was thinking a Beer bribe might be in order... But I suppose a brib could work too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you talk'n about?








[/quote]
LOL - ya, what you talking about ??? Shall we call it buying him some beer?

Doug, it doesnt seem like he's biting at all on the adoption. good effort though. keep it up!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I was thinking a Beer bribe might be in order... But I suppose a brib could work too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you talk'n about?








[/quote]
LOL - ya, what you talking about ??? Shall we call it buying him some beer?

Doug, it doesnt seem like he's biting at all on the adoption. good effort though. keep it up!








[/quote]

Time in on out side...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your new job, I sure that these are very exciting times for you and your family. Wisconsin has a endless amount of beautiful camping possibilities. As listed above, one of our favorites would have to be Door County (the peninsula that sticks out above Green Bay). It is absolutely breathtaking in the fall months. We have planned a trip there every year (including next year) for the past 6 years to take in the fall color. If you would like to start the camping season off by meeting other Outbackers in the area, take a look at this thread --> 2008 Spring Roll Out Rally. It looks like it should be about a three hour trip from Oshkosh. I believe that WIRacer24 is still looking into coming, he is from the Milwaukee area.


----------

